# Ask for tuning memorylocked limit setting for userland daemons after FreeBSD 9.2-RC4



## zeissoctopus (Sep 29, 2013)

As for default memorylocked setting of default login class after FreeBSD 9.2-RC was changed from unlimited to 64K only while daemon login class was 64M in the file /etc/login.conf.

Do I need to adjust memorylocked settings for any user land daemon such as PostgreSQL, Apache, ftpd or to change the login class setting of any daemon user a/c.

May you share your advice to me. Many thanks.


```
default:\
        :passwd_format=sha512:\
        :copyright=/etc/COPYRIGHT:\
        ...
        skip
        ....
        :memorylocked=64K:\
        ...
        skip
        ....
        :umask=022:

daemon:\
        :memorylocked=64M:\
        :tc=default:
```


----------

